# Losi Mini-Late Model



## dburris47130 (Nov 24, 2008)

Can someone tell me if the stock ESC (LOSB0826) can handle Lipo batteries or will I have to replace the stock ESC

Thanks,

David


----------



## Rick Rad (Jan 7, 2003)

6 cell nimh are 7.2 volts. The lipo is 7.4 if it is a 2cell. Should work fine
with stock speed control but you don't want to run it down below
6 volts. Rick


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Rick Rad hit it on the head. I ran mine with stock ESC and 2 cell 1850 MAH 20C lipo with no issues. Longest race was 5 minutes and never used more than half of the MAH of the batt.


----------

